# Advice on Bonding With a Hedgehog That Won't Sit Still?



## thegreatsix (Apr 6, 2016)

Hello everyone,

I'm a first-time hedgehog owner looking for some advice on my four-month-old hedgehog I bought from a pet store about two-and-half weeks ago. 

The first week I had him he kept biting me (once he even broke skin), but I'm working with him. I hold him every evening, I made a cuddle sack for him that he seems to like, I talk/sing/read to him, and I place him in a pen with a wheel and a couple toys for a couple hours so he can play while I supervise. And he hasn't bitten me in over a week! 

I currently keep him in my room, which is the most quiet room in my house. I keep the TV on low volume and in the evenings if I have to work on something I have a lamp on my desk so I can still see. 

The thing is he doesn't sit still when I hold him or place him in his cuddle sack. I can barely hold him for 5 minutes before he's trying to run off of my palms or out of his cuddle sack. I'm not expecting miracles with him, certainly. I've only just got him. I realize that sometimes hedgehogs take a year to bond with their owners. But I see that most advice involves settling down with your hedgehog and watching TV or something. It's difficult for me to do that with my hedgehog because he won't it still for more a few minutes.

I've heard that feeding the hedgehog from your palm as a way to bond with him. However, since my hedgehog has a history of biting, I'm a little wary of feeding him something from my hand in case he might associate hand=food and chomp down.

Are there alternative ways to spend time with a more exploratory/skittish hedgehog? 

Thank you!


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

Is the pen you have large enough for you to sit in it with him? If it is, do so. If it's not, get one that is. You'll become a jungle gym for him. He still gets to run around and explore, but you're bonding with him at the same time. Also, if you still need to do some reading or something like that, you can do it from in there while your hedgehog plays.

You're right. Letting him eat out of your hand is not a good idea. It will lead to more biting. But, that doesn't mean you can't offer him treats. I like to use chopsticks when I offer insects, but treats offer with a spoon or tongs or just simply in a dish is just fine also.


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

There are basically 2 types, cuddlerer and explorer and you can't really change them. 

You have an explorer. 

The previous advise is what is used to bond with that type of personality.


----------



## thegreatsix (Apr 6, 2016)

shinydistraction said:


> Is the pen you have large enough for you to sit in it with him? If it is, do so. If it's not, get one that is. You'll become a jungle gym for him. He still gets to run around and explore, but you're bonding with him at the same time. Also, if you still need to do some reading or something like that, you can do it from in there while your hedgehog plays.
> 
> You're right. Letting him eat out of your hand is not a good idea. It will lead to more biting. But, that doesn't mean you can't offer him treats. I like to use chopsticks when I offer insects, but treats offer with a spoon or tongs or just simply in a dish is just fine also.


Thank you very much! Yes, my pen is big enough for me to sit in there with him. I'll give that a try!


----------



## Tweedledee (Mar 6, 2016)

I have the exact same issue with my hedgehog. I don't have room for an enclosure big enough for me to fit in and when I take her out to play she just wants to get going.


----------



## SuziQ (Apr 9, 2016)

My hedgie is the same way, explorer. My pen isn't big enough for me to sit in, but what I've done is open it on the one side and use myself as the fourth wall. If yours is anything like mine he'll keep coming back to explore you. 

Also, Xavier loves to chew on raw hide for little dogs. His whole body goes limp and I slowly move my hand closer till I'm rubbing his tummy, playing with his hind legs. It's the only time he'll let me touch without rolling up into a muffin top. (I've only had him a couple weeks). After he's had his fill he'll go back to exploring, but I've noticed he's less likely to ball up when I pick him up. Well, for a short time at least. Then he turns right back into a grumpy old man.


----------



## thegreatsix (Apr 6, 2016)

Just as an update: Sir Reginald (I've knighted by hedgehog because, why not?) has been responding pretty well to me sitting in his pen. Today he settled down next to me and fell asleep while I read to him.  

He keeps trying to bite my toes, though, which I figured he'd do that given his history of biting. I've been making sure I keep my toes clear or make a loud noise/blow in his face whenever he tries to bite me. I'd rather not resort to wearing socks.


----------

